# Rod Repair in MB?



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Have a rod I need to have repaired, or at least who can sell me a tip to do it myself. Anyone know of a place?


----------



## ole-crabby (Aug 18, 2009)

*rod tip*

Garden City Bait an Tackle. on 17 has them.:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, I've fished with him before, will stop in...


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Even Bass Pro has tips.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Salt in My Veins said:


> Even Bass Pro has tips.


I was very disappointed in Bass Pro in MB. The guys in the fishing Dept. if you could find them weren't to helpful & forget about the Fly fishing dept. n fact I was there & sold 2 rods to customers while I was shopping myself. They were looking & didn't know what to get & I suggested 2 rods for there fishing situations up in Canada.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

bass pro employees are the same as wal-mart there not to bright but its a good store if you know what you need i really wanna go to the one up near richmond i pasted it going up to maryland before christmas to visit my family and its huge


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*Rod repair*

Go to Apache Pier and ask for Clinton. He repairs ALL my rods that I break while down and what just happens to get broken through the year. He does EXCELLENT work and reasonable prices. Tell him Ken from Salisbury sent ya, second thought, he may charge ya MORE!!!!!!!!!!!
Ken


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep I've always preferred Cabela's over Bass Pro...it's not bad if you know what you need but their saltwater rods and reels are lacking...

I've only met one guy working the fly tying counter, very friendly and helpful. Think he guided for trout in Colorado? But there isn't someone working the fly section most of the time, which is understandable since so few folks fly fish around here...

Aardvark I will do that next time, Bass Pro had a tip replacement kit with glue and 3 guides, think one will fit.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> Yep I've always preferred Cabela's over Bass Pro...it's not bad if you know what you need but their saltwater rods and reels are lacking...
> 
> I've only met one guy working the fly tying counter, very friendly and helpful. Think he guided for trout in Colorado? But there isn't someone working the fly section most of the time, which is understandable since so few folks fly fish around here...
> 
> Aardvark I will do that next time, Bass Pro had a tip replacement kit with glue and 3 guides, think one will fit.


If thats the same guy he was 41 years old & died last year. He was a real nice guy. I remember going in there 2 yrs ago & we kicked it off & I started tyig flys with him. He tied for a fewlocal guides in the area. The other older gut Dan got fed up & is now working in Market Commons in Orvis. Go figure a guy from New York knows more than a bunch of locals!


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> ...Go figure a guy from New York knows more than a bunch of locals!






SmoothLures said:


> ...which is understandable since so few folks fly fish around here...


:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> If thats the same guy he was 41 years old & died last year. He was a real nice guy. I remember going in there 2 yrs ago & we kicked it off & I started tyig flys with him. He tied for a fewlocal guides in the area. The other older gut Dan got fed up & is now working in Market Commons in Orvis. Go figure a guy from New York knows more than a bunch of locals!


Man I hope not. That sucks.


----------

